# Update On George/I'm looking To Adopt New One



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello,

I rescued my pigeon Gorgie in September. Now she is restless and I do have her cow beanie baby in with her. She still seems to need more I think. Is there rescue places around my area that anyone on here knows about because I would rather rescue a pigeon in need if possible. Please let me know if anyone knows anywhere near Rockford IL.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you know whether male or female? If it is male, another male won't usually work as they would probably fight. A female would be safer, as male and female will work, and 2 females will usually get along.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> How do you know whether male or female? If it is male, another male won't usually work as they would probably fight. A female would be safer, as male and female will work, and 2 females will usually get along.


I agree, females will do better in most cases compared to two males.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I will move your thread to the adoption forum.


----------

